# Dinner tonight



## Nick Prochilo (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, I know, I used my gas grill. The weather has been shitty all week and there was another threat of a deluge tonight so it was to the gasser.  Stuffed flank steak with grilled corn and fingerling potatoes.


----------



## 3 Olives (May 20, 2011)

That looks great! I wish I had a gasser for when the weather wasn't cooperating.


----------



## bbquzz (May 20, 2011)

Great lookin' dinner Nick, you are a creative cuss, with some wild-ass beer too!


----------



## Vermin999 (May 20, 2011)

Excellent looking dinner but it looks like you rolled it wrong. Next time roll it so when you cut it you go against the grain.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 21, 2011)

Looks phenom man, some day I will own a gas grill....but not today lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2011)

You may be a dick, but brother you got skills!!  'Long Ashes'!


----------



## BigAL (May 21, 2011)

Looks great and very creative!  Corn looks great, too.


----------



## muddave (May 21, 2011)

Good looking dinner.


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 22, 2011)

Hey Nick, that stuffed flank stake looks excellent. Is that feta cheese and sun dried tomatoes rolled up in there?


----------



## backyardbbq (May 22, 2011)

I would love a plate of that, good job! I mostly grill on gas, it's more convenient for me, but boy do I miss the flavor of cooking over wood.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Hey Nick, that stuffed flank stake looks excellent. Is that feta cheese and sun dried tomatoes rolled up in there?




Blue cheese, sun dried tomatoes, mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## bigwheel (May 22, 2011)

Dang Nick..that looks world class. Great job. I will even vote to cancel my girlfriend Rachel Ray so you can have a spot on Food TV. Now that breaks my heart ya know? You have nice lungs but Rachel has been blessed vice versa.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 22, 2011)

Very nice Nick!


----------



## friesian_rain (May 22, 2011)

*  Nick , great looking dinner !  Nothing wrong with using a gas grill once in awhile...... 
Damn, I'm starving  *


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (May 22, 2011)

They still sell gas grills....hhmm..maybe I need to check on that.  I sure would miss my beer time waiting on my fire. Nice looking grub tho.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2011)

hawk wild bbq co said:
			
		

> They still sell gas grills....hhmm..maybe I need to check on that.  I sure would miss my beer time waiting on my fire. Nice looking grub tho.


Poor man that needs an excuse to drink beer! I drink beer while I'm thinking about lighting the gas grill!


----------



## wittdog (May 22, 2011)

Looks good nick


----------



## bknox (May 23, 2011)

That looks really tasty. I am going to have to try rolling some flank steak soon.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 23, 2011)

Nice cook Nick!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2011)

dennywilliam said:
			
		

> I like your collection of food for dinner. But if you want to best dinner then think for good restaurant like Dinner tonight. What a fantastic restaurant and atmosphere.


What the hell are you talking about? Are you Pig's brother?


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2011)

No pic of you with the food = no cook !


----------



## cookking (Jun 14, 2011)

Regardless of how you cooked it, that's a fine looking meal and I'm sure there no complaints except for maybe requests for more. Kudos!!


----------



## TimBear (Jun 14, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2011)

john pen said:
			
		

> No pic of you with the food = no cook !


I'm looking for the like button..........thought I was on FaceBook.    Wtf?


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeppers figger his neighbor was busy cooking and had to run make caca right quick..so Nick jumps over the poor guys fence and took pics of the food. Prob nailed the guys wife while he was there and just hopped back over the fence. No time for realistic self portraits on that deal.  Whut a guy huh?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 15, 2011)

john pen said:
			
		

> No pic of you with the food = no cook !




You know I didn't want to respond to this post but you leave me no choice!  Only a fag would want to see another guy in a picture.  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------

